# Using Snow decoys In Nodak



## rooster_david (May 13, 2010)

Hey guys, last year was my first year up. We only hunted potholes, and did not even try the field thing. This year I want to try the dry field hunting atleast one day.

Ive been told and have read that all you need is Canada Decoys and spinners, and no duck decoys, right? And you can kill ducks easily.
Ok so I dont have a Canada spread, because we have no canadas around here nor do they migrate through, but I do have a snow spread.
If i set up my snow spread with a few spinners, would that work for a dry field spread?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

When I was a kid, a snow spread is all we used to hunt ducks in the fields. It worked like a charm, it didn't matter if there was even a snow goose in the state, the ducks just bombed in.

Nowadays, I don't see as many ducks feeding with snows like they used to. Someone may have a better guess than me as to why, my guess is pressure and the increase in snow spreads.

With that being said, bring 100 snow goose decoys and some spinners and give it a whirl....especially if you see ducks in the area.


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

I had a great duck hunt last year over a snow spread. We only shot 6 snows that morning but 5 of us limited on greenheads in no time. The ducks were feeding with the snows when we scouted the field. I think the motion of our vortexes is what did it. We had 2 vortexes and 2 spinners and you couldn't beat the ducks out of our spread. I really think that motion decoys in the field is all you would need if your just targeting ducks.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Used snow goose decoys last year and did really well. I think they add a lot of long-range visibility to the spread and the spinners will finish the ducks.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I also had very good luck shooting ducks over a snow goose spread last year in South Dakota.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I shot more ducks than snows out of a white spread in SD last fall.


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

rooster_david said:


> Ok so I dont have a Canada spread, because we have no canadas around here nor do they migrate through


Where in the world do you live where there are no canada geese at all with none migrating through?


----------



## rooster_david (May 13, 2010)

INhonker1 said:


> rooster_david said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so I dont have a Canada spread, because we have no canadas around here nor do they migrate through
> ...


Sorry for the delay of response, but NE Arkansas. Ok, I might have lied a little but the past couple years we have saw a few small flocks of migrators, but nothing to make us have a Canada spread. Now, I wont lie, we do decoy and shoot local geese, but my canada spread consist of 1 1/2 dozen Canada shells. 
I guess my thinking is, that it is easier to carry 100-200 sillosock snow decoys then worry about messing shells and Fullbody duck decoys(which I do have as well)

Also, looking forward to the trip here in a 3 weeks. Met some of the nicest people in ND, around the Jamestown area.

Question; is there any place on the web that one can look for water levels, or bird numbers?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

snow decoys + field = dead ducks.....................


----------



## rooster_david (May 13, 2010)

How will canadas decoy to a snow spread?


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes they will.


----------

